# android app



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there going to be an update

Which would could contain being able to like peoples posts and comments.

Subscribe to posts, successfully I might add, as this feature doewb work.

And also when you use the app you can't view if some puts pics up or YouTube videos


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

There's no update but an upgrade.

It's called iPhone 4S


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

alan_wilson said:


> Is there going to be an update


Yes, next week the latest version will be available.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Lorian:3089404 said:


> Yes, next week the latest version will be available.


Lovely stuff


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MasterBlaster:3085433 said:


> There's no update but an upgrade.
> 
> It's called iPhone 4S


Behave...I've got a HTC one x why would I want an old phone?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you tried Tapatalk it does all those things.


----------

